# buying a used Press a print pad printer + generic supplies ?



## trackvw (Jul 29, 2013)

I can buy a 2 color Press a Print pad printer with exposure unit for $200 down to $150 now  , it has very little use !

but I read this on another post
"_Research the machines you see thoroughly. There a bunch of people out there looking to sell pad printers they bought as part of a "print at home" business opportunity for tens of thousands of dollars. The machines these folks are looking to sell are worth a couple hundred bucks but many sellers want thousands because they are trying to recoup the cost of buying into this pad printing opportunity. Also, many of these machines use proprietary plates and cups that they will not sell to people outside of their bizop._"

so what do I need to use generic supplies on it ?

plates, pads etc

is it worth having a sealed ink set-up ?

I have a machine shop next door that can make up an adapter etc , 

this is going to be a low production toy , something for the kids to put their name on stuff , gifts etc..... and if it ever makes $$$ that is OK too 

Someone probably spent $1000s on this thing on a get rich scheme !
thanks for your ideas


----------



## trackvw (Jul 29, 2013)

I got busy and never went and got it....

but is there any reason not to buy it at that price ?


----------

